# Missy's got to have surgery



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Missys leg is really bad now.Vet said she's to the point now that the knee surgery has to be done within the month.she said her knee is on the side and its so bad that Missy has wore down one side of the bone in her knee.they will have to break it ,and put it back together right with pins,vet said there was alot of repair work that needed to be done on the knee.The only time Missy has been away from us has been only 1 night and many of you know thats when Molly was 2 hours away getting a blood transfusion and we stayed with her.I dont know how long Missy will have to stay.She cant catch a break! It's been something with this little thing since shes been born! My heart is broken right now,thinking of what shes about to face!Has anyone else's chihuahua been through knee replacement surgery? How long did they keep them?The specialist that she will have to go to is 2 hours away,the same place that Molly went!That will be hard alone ,just going there.Vet said that the full recovery time is 2 months.My poor baby!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Missy, I pray everything goes well for her.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, correct me if I am wrong but from what you have described it sounds as if the procedure they are proposing is a Tibial Crest Transposition. My Bella had this done in July last year and it has been successful. Like Missy, Bella had worn down some of the bone. Bella only stayed at the vets for 2days/1night and was able to weight bear from day one. Vets do have differing opinions on this but mine was very keen to get the leg moving straightaway to avoid stiffness, obviously this was a gentle regime at first and increased gradually. For me I found organisation was the key to a successful recovery and I had everything organised in advance like a pen set up, little steps bought ready and plenty of toys so she wouldn't get bored. I kept Bella with me all the time after surgery and took her everywhere I went, this also helped to alleviate boredom. For the first few days I gave Bella pain relief 4-6 hourly whether she needed it or not and I think that was the right thing to do, I reduced this to twice a day by day 5. In my opinion Bella was almost back to normal after about a month. Like you I didn't have a choice in Bella's surgery it wasn't something that could have waited and I think that made it a bit easier, nobody wants to put their baby through surgery but for us it has made her much better and I hope and pray you get the same result for Missy, I am confident you will.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear about this! She is a fortunate to have you being so diligent with her care.

I will keep her and you in my prayers.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Sheila, I'm just so sorry Missy is going through this. Ya'll are in my prayers. Keep us posted.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Poor Missy, sorry she has to go through all this (and you) it sounds like she really needs it though and will be much more comfortable afterwards - hugs to her...


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Hi, correct me if I am wrong but from what you have described it sounds as if the procedure they are proposing is a Tibial Crest Transposition. My Bella had this done in July last year and it has been successful. Like Missy, Bella had worn down some of the bone. Bella only stayed at the vets for 2days/1night and was able to weight bear from day one. Vets do have differing opinions on this but mine was very keen to get the leg moving straightaway to avoid stiffness, obviously this was a gentle regime at first and increased gradually. For me I found organisation was the key to a successful recovery and I had everything organised in advance like a pen set up, little steps bought ready and plenty of toys so she wouldn't get bored. I kept Bella with me all the time after surgery and took her everywhere I went, this also helped to alleviate boredom. For the first few days I gave Bella pain relief 4-6 hourly whether she needed it or not and I think that was the right thing to do, I reduced this to twice a day by day 5. In my opinion Bella was almost back to normal after about a month. Like you I didn't have a choice in Bella's surgery it wasn't something that could have waited and I think that made it a bit easier, nobody wants to put their baby through surgery but for us it has made her much better and I hope and pray you get the same result for Missy, I am confident you will.


Lisa, this has made me feel so much better!!!!! Maybe i am imagining the worse! Thank you so much!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am sorry that Missy is going through this! Sending good thoughts for a quick recovery after the surgery!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

its what Chico had...
PICs can be found here of his *Xrays and Post-Surgery*... they kept him overnight... and he was using the leg(gingerly) the day he came home


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sheila I am so sorry for you and Missy. I can't offer any advice, but I am glad that there are members of this forum that have been through it too. 

{{hugs}}


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sheila, this must be very hard on you both, I'm so sorry. Missy is in great hands
with you, you're taking good care of your girl. I wish her a speedy recovery, and
am sending you both lots of positive wishes and lots of strength. Hugs my friend.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

jan896 said:


> its what Chico had...
> PICs can be found here of his *Xrays and Post-Surgery*... they kept him overnight... and he was using the leg(gingerly) the day he came home


Jan, you have made me feel at ease! I ran outside to show hubby all your pics. Ya always picture the worse when it comes down to our babies. He said maybe we can come out that lucky too!thank you thank you for sharing!!!!!!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Thank you everybody for all the kind words and prayers. And a special thanks for the pictures.i will let yall know when the date is that we have to go


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping y'all in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

missydawn said:


> Jan, you have made me feel at ease! I ran outside to show hubby all your pics. Ya always picture the worse when it comes down to our babies. He said maybe we can come out that lucky too!thank you thank you for sharing!!!!!!


jan what did your baby have done to the top of the head in the pictures of exrays and post????


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Poor Missy. :/ Bless her little heart. Sending love, thoughts and prayers. <3


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I wish Missy the best of luck with her operation. I know how stressful it can be on an owner, so I also wish you lots of good vibes. The best thing you can do is shower her with love (as you always do anyway lol!) and she won't pick up on your anxiety; if she thinks you're confident, she will be too. =) Good luck!!! <3


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

missydawn said:


> jan what did your baby have done to the top of the head in the pictures of exrays and post????


Chico had a cyst removed from the top of his head.... it was growing and the VET wanted to remove it.....

He also had the other leg operated on for a CCL injury.... I wasn't as worried about this operation as I saw how fast he recooperated from the first surgery...

*LEFT LEG SURGERY PICS*

Chico now needs hip surgery, we hope to have that done later this yr.... poor lil' guy has had his share of troubles.....bad genes suck! :foxes15:


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear about sweet Missy. 

I had a lab once who had to undergo two major orthopedic operations. It was very stressful but in the end it's so worth it when they can walk and play again. Lots of love to Missy!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

jan896 said:


> Chico had a cyst removed from the top of his head.... it was growing and the VET wanted to remove it.....
> 
> He also had the other leg operated on for a CCL injury.... I wasn't as worried about this operation as I saw how fast he recooperated from the first surgery...
> 
> ...


I agree about those bad genes!! I hate that your baby has went through so much also! he looks so much like Molly.I showed my husband what you wrote along with the pictures,I think it helped him too.but you could tell by the look on his face his heart was thinking instantly of Molly.We asked about the spot on his head because we didnt know if that was somehow part of the leg surgery.I really appreciate you sharing these with us,and for what you wrote.You dont know how much better we feel.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

So sorry Missy has to have the surgery. It was a tough time for us when Tabitha went
through it. She recovered very well with no complications. It seemed to be harder on
Jerry as he kept vigil by her ex-pen during the entire period of confinement. Please keep
us posted.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about missy, but I wish her a smooth surgery and a really fast recovery! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I called the specialist office,they told me she'd only have to stay over night! Happy news!shes limping pretty bad now.her leg is bowing in and she is walking on the side tip of her toe.hoping to get the appointment set Monday.I hope they will get us in sooner than later.We will be staying there with her.I know its for the best.they said that the physical therapist would show us the right exercises to do for the leg.WE WILL BE TYING A RED RIBBON ON THE LEFT LEG,A FRIEND OF OURS TOOK THEIRS TO A PLACE (NOT THE SAME PLACE AS US) AND THEY DID THE WRONG LEG!!!!!! SO WE WILL BE DOING THE RIBBON THING!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Still thinking about you and sweet Missy. :love5:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Hope you get an appointment soon!

Keeping you and Missy in my thoughts


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I just am seeing this thread today...I am so sorry that Missy has to go thru the surgery, but remember when Chico had his done...he came thru with flying colors and with all the prayers and positive thoughts that will be in the air on her surgery day, Missy will too .


----------



## Bonnie & Clyde's Mom (Jan 11, 2013)

I will be going through the same thing with my girl this month. She needs the procedure done on both back knees. So sad that seems so common in the little breeds. When is Missy's surgery?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

missydawn said:


> I called the specialist office,they told me she'd only have to stay over night! Happy news!shes limping pretty bad now.her leg is bowing in and she is walking on the side tip of her toe.hoping to get the appointment set Monday.I hope they will get us in sooner than later.We will be staying there with her.I know its for the best.they said that the physical therapist would show us the right exercises to do for the leg.WE WILL BE TYING A RED RIBBON ON THE LEFT LEG,A FRIEND OF OURS TOOK THEIRS TO A PLACE (NOT THE SAME PLACE AS US) AND THEY DID THE WRONG LEG!!!!!! SO WE WILL BE DOING THE RIBBON THING!!


I hope they can take Missy soon! 

They seem on top of the situation. But my goodness, your poor friend and her dog!!! How horrible. I can't believe a eat could do that!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Bonnie & Clyde's Mom said:


> I will be going through the same thing with my girl this month. She needs the procedure done on both back knees. So sad that seems so common in the little breeds. When is Missy's surgery?


Our vet has to set it up because its at a specialist referral center. I' m still waiting on the call back from our vet to let us know when it is. When is yours and are they going to do both legs at the same time????is your vet doing the surgery or do you have to go to another place?


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I hope they can take Missy soon!
> 
> They seem on top of the situation. But my goodness, your poor friend and her dog!!! How horrible. I can't believe a eat could do that!
> 
> ...


Yep and since its healed, they are taking the dog back to get the other leg done. I just dont agree that they are going to let the same person do the surgery!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Just saw this! Sending love and prayers for all of you. I know we all hate it when our babies need surgery. ((Hugs))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Missys surgery is wednesday the 6th!!!!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow! That's fast! Lots of love!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bonnie & Clyde's Mom (Jan 11, 2013)

missydawn said:


> Our vet has to set it up because its at a specialist referral center. I' m still waiting on the call back from our vet to let us know when it is. When is yours and are they going to do both legs at the same time????is your vet doing the surgery or do you have to go to another place?


Bonnie's surgery is on March 19 and they are doing both at the same time. A specialist will be doing the surgery and she will be getting the full rehab package, hydro therapy and all. See my blog for more details. I will update during her rehab after surgery.

Bonnie's Double Patellar Luxation Surgery


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Bonnie & Clyde's Mom said:


> Bonnie's surgery is on March 19 and they are doing both at the same time. A specialist will be doing the surgery and she will be getting the full rehab package, hydro therapy and all. See my blog for more details. I will update during her rehab after surgery.
> 
> Bonnie's Double Patellar Luxation Surgery


I hope bonnies surgery goes well also. We thought the consult would be on one day and surgery a week or so later.we didnt realize it would all be done on the same day. But as bad as shes limping, we will be glad to go ahead and do it. I dont handle stuff like this good , and i know as hard as i will try to hold back, the water works will burst!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Missy had her surgery today. She went through it very well. Yes i broke down when they took her , but i think i did pretty good. Her knee cap and bone had ulcerated and was rubbing together. So they broke it , fixed it and put it back together with pins. We were able to see her afterwards, it was heart breaking. Thanks for all the prayers.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*HUGS* I know how you feel...... its so hard to see them after surgery.... but she will be up and running before you know it....


----------



## Bonnie & Clyde's Mom (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been thinking of you. Is she at home yet?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Poor little Missy. I hope that she goes through it as smoothly as Bella. I will be thinking of Missy and her fur and human family and sending positive thoughts your way. Keep us updated xox


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

Poor little missy  so sorry to hear that. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you !! I'm sure she will make a speedy recovery


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I didnt realize she'd be in ICU , or that they'd give her an epidural! So far she has not ate for them. This is only her second time without us. I know i want sleep tonight. She sleeps on my head every night.


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

awww poor little missy. I can't even begin to imagine what your both are going through  sending lots of healing vibes her way!! Poor wee Chi  hope she makes a quick recovery and I'm sure she will with all the care and hugs she will get


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sheila, I'm thinking of you and Missy, sending lots of healing vibes, you girls are in my thoughts. Hoping for a speedy recovery. Hugs.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Thanks yall. We have to wait 4 1/2 more hours before we can get her. They told me this morning that she want eat anything, so that means she has not ate since tuesday it took her 6 months to get all that beautiful hair back, now my baby has to start over again, but atleast by Christmas, she will be all hairy again. As long as my baby heals, this is all that matters.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My chi also had an epidural also. She did fine; had both knees done at one time. She 'enjoyed' her recovery. She laid on her bed, and we brought food and water to her! She did manage to get to her pee pad on her own after the first few days, when we carried her the 6-7 feet where the pad was! After the stitches were out, I laid the law down, no more 'services', she had to walk. It took her a hour or two to figure out, I wasn't moving as she whined for service!


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

poor thing  hope it all goes well


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

how is she doing??/ have you got her home now?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thinking about you both. Any update?


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh my I am so sorry I have not been around to wish well. I hope this is the beginning of the road to good health. Bugs to both of you. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

well,Missy went through her surgery.I didn't realize they were going to give her an epidural! any way,I broke pretty bad a few times.As we were about to leave with her,they told us she had a UTI,and needed to call our vet to get something for it,said they saw some blood when she pee peed.I called our vet,we made a stop at that office and got some clavamox.when we got her home,we put her on her wee wee pad,and she peed blood the size of a plate! I panicked,and called our vet,they said it was normal for the UTI,and said to give it 24 hours!My poor baby has been through so much! She wouldnt eat for that hospital! But on the way home,we gave her 2 tiny pieces and she tore it up.When she got home,she ate her whole bowl!!! BUT SHE HAS NOT POO POOED YET.Weve had her since about 2pm yesterday,and still not poo poo.I think her leg is preventing her from squatting properly.Im going to try to take a picture of her today.She snuggled as close to me as she could get last night!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

awwwww....*puppy pats for her*..... its so tough watching our little ones hurt..... many of us here know how you feel right now..... keep us informed as we all worry right along with you .......... *hugs*


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

*2 days after surgery*


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh poor sweetheart. Sending well wishes from Barney and me. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bless her little heart. :/ Hope she's back to 100% soon. Sending well wishes. <3


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Missy is still peeing blood. They are still telling us to give the antibiotic time. In 9 hours, it will be 48 hours that she has been taking the clavamox.this is truely breaking me! I didnt realize it was gonna be quite like this.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

missydawn said:


> Missy is still peeing blood. They are still telling us to give the antibiotic time. In 9 hours, it will be 48 hours that she has been taking the clavamox.this is truely breaking me! I didnt realize it was gonna be quite like this.


Poor Missy. I hope she gets better soon 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about missy! Hope she feels better soon and stops having blood in her potty. Poor girl! Keep us posted! Has she pooed yet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

missydawn said:


> Missy is still peeing blood. They are still telling us to give the antibiotic time. In 9 hours, it will be 48 hours that she has been taking the clavamox.this is truely breaking me! I didnt realize it was gonna be quite like this.


Hang in there, Mom. I know it's tough. Still sending speedy recovery wishes. xxx


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about missy! Hope she feels better soon and stops having blood in her potty. Poor girl! Keep us posted! Has she pooed yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We gave her pumpkin twice. She finally pottied this morning. Thank you for asking.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Bless you both. We are sending hugs. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope she is getting better, and not peeing blood any more. Did she show pain when she peed? 

Our dog when she got that UTI peed all the time--on the couch, her bed, the pee pads, just every couple of minutes. She also peed blood. She did get better fast though. I had a lady come in to stay with her, and decided not to come when I told her about the medications. So I took her with me to dog camp at the age of 12. She did great and got much better after 2 days.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Sheila so sorry to hear about Missy. I hope she gets better soon. (Hugs) I will be looking for updates and ill be thinking of you and little Missy.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I cannot believe I missed that Missy had her surgery I have been thinking about her so much. Sending healing thoughts her way, hope you are feeling better soon baby girl (((((HUGS))))). I'm so sorry she has also got a UTI to contend with at the same time, that's really tough for her, hope that clears up soon.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

We gave M a tsp of pumpkin twicew to get her to poop once.Since yesterday morning,she has not went anymore.Thinking about giving her another tsp.so since we've had her home Thursday,around 5;30,she has only pooped once.thats been 7 meals so far,and only one little poop.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry I missed Missys surgery....and its a shames she has a UTI on top of it...poor little munchkin...hope she is doing better today....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sure the Pumpkin will be fine to give her as long as it doesn't upset her tummy. Hope she's feeling better soon. Poor dear. <3


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Missy has STILL been bleeding while peeing. Just got off the phone with the vet. She said it may be a bladder aneurysm. Got to be there with her in one hour for ex- rays of the bladder. Scared right now!my baby has been through so much!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry.  Bless her heart and yours. Y'all have been through so much. :/ I pray that your Angel will be feeling much better soon. xxx Keep us posted.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

She has got a blood clot in her bladder. The size of a walnut!!! Got to give her cranberry juice twice a day to help dissolve it. Said its stress from the surgery, and i think being away from us that night.


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh no! Poor baby! She will heal better now that she is home with you and you can take care of her. Lots of snuggles for her will help. How awful to see your baby hurting but I bet she is so GLAD to be in your arms now!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

missydawn said:


> She has got a blood clot in her bladder. The size of a walnut!!! Got to give her cranberry juice twice a day to help dissolve it. Said its stress from the surgery, and i think being away from us that night.


Poor missy! These chi's are so sensitive! I hope she feels better soon, the cranberry will help tons! I'm sure lots of cuddles will help too!! 

One time we left Lola and Mojo w Bryan's mom for weekend when we went to Vegas and when we came home mojo was due for his annual bloodwork and he had elevated liver enzymes from the stress of not having us around! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Poor missy! These chi's are so sensitive! I hope she feels better soon, the cranberry will help tons! I'm sure lots of cuddles will help too!!
> 
> One time we left Lola and Mojo w Bryan's mom for weekend when we went to Vegas and when we came home mojo was due for his annual bloodwork and he had elevated liver enzymes from the stress of not having us around!
> 
> ...


its something how fast something can go on with them,just from stress and being away from us.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope Missy's recovery is going well. Is she doing any better?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I hope Missy's recovery is going well. Is she doing any better?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks for asking. As far as her leg, she is much better. As far as the peeing blood, no thats still a issue.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Keeping Missy in my prayers...


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Missy got her stitches out today,yeah!!!!! No more wearing that cone!no sign of any blood in her pee pee.she's done great!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

missydawn said:


> Missy got her stitches out today,yeah!!!!! No more wearing that cone!no sign of any blood in her pee pee.she's done great!!!


I just logged on to check in on you and Missy--glad she is doing well. :hello2:


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I just logged on to check in on you and Missy--glad she is doing well. :hello2:


Missy is doing VERY good, we bout cant slow her down. We're still having to "try" to keep her from jumping or going up stairs, but with Missy, thats hard!as far as the blood clot, no sign of blood in days! Happy , happy ,happy! On the way to recovery!thanks for checking in on her.


----------

